
Ask HN: How do you manage your bookmarks/reading list? - quazar
I&#x27;m looking for an efficient way to manage my bookmark library and&#x2F;or reading list across PC and mobile. Now I use synchronized Google Chrome bookmark list.
What do you use?
======
Morgangeek
I stopped using browser bookmarks and rather use a github repo to collect and
archive all the interesting links I find. It's also a way to be independent
from Twitter and specific extensions and tools to save my favorite links.
Example
[https://github.com/MorganGeek/bookmarks](https://github.com/MorganGeek/bookmarks)
also it's easier to backup, export, share, convert to anything else, as it's
just a git repo

